# Running into trouble, help needed.



## Jacques137 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi
I have a 210l/55gal tank with Yellow labs and Blue Johannis. When I first bought it I got 5 of each to leave some room for breeding but things are starting to get out of hand now as I was not expexting them to breed so frequently. The numbers in my tank has increased now to probably 20-25 and I am worried I am quickly becoming overstocked. My problem I come to you guys with is how to remove these little guys from the tank. The problem is all the rocks and plants are giving them so much space to hide in that it makes it near impossible for me to catch them with the conventional net. Is there any alternative ways I can catch them or lure them out of hiding spots. Any advice will be very welcome.


----------



## crazcaspr (Mar 17, 2014)

remove the decorations from the tank when your done put them back


----------



## Jacques137 (Nov 4, 2013)

That is what I'm trying to avoid. To remove all the decorations and rocks is a huge job and right now I dont have much time available .


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Depending on size of the fish you need to remove you could add some type of predator to thin out the population.


----------



## Ramseydog14 (Dec 31, 2013)

James,..I ran in to the same issue when I was getting started with my first tank and here is an easy trick someone on here gave me, that has worked well for me...

Get a clear 2-litre plastic bottle,.peel of any paper of course. Get a razor-blade or exacto-knife and cut the bottle directly in to 2 equal halfs. The take the top half of the bottle and cut off the spout below the base of it (leaving a hole slightly bigger than a 50 cent piece..no sharp edges). Flip the top half down and insert it tight into the bottom half. It should be a tight fit with the hole facing down (concave).

Then sink it in the tank (get all air out), in the area of the fish you are after. Put a few pinches of food in there,..pellets and/or flakes are fine. Turn the tank lights out...sit back away from the tank and wait. It sometimes takes 20 or 30 minutes for them figure it out, then they will start easing in hesitantly..and then others start following. When you have the ones you want, lift it out. It's actually fun to do and to watch. The way their vision works,..they see the hole as an entrance but avoid it (or don't see it) as an exit since it is concave? It does work though,..same concept as a minnow-trap.

Also, make sure to do this at a time you normally feed them..and haven't eaten in a while, so they are extra hungry!

Hope this helps! It has saved me a lot of hastle


----------



## Jacques137 (Nov 4, 2013)

Ramseydog,..Thanks man I will definitely try that when I feed them tonight.


----------



## Ramseydog14 (Dec 31, 2013)

No problem and good luck Jacques! (I meant to address you in my previous post, sorry)


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

If there is no severe aggression issues and you're keeping up on maintenance to maintain quality water conditions, I wouldn't remove any fish at all.

The bottle trick does work and I used some fishing line to pull it out so my arm wasn't in the tank. The problem I ran into is that it kinda worked too well. Was constantly catching fish I didn't want to. If you're just looking to remove 'x' amount of no particular individuals, then it should work for you.


----------



## Jacques137 (Nov 4, 2013)

I see what you mean by working too well, many of the unwanted fish get trapped aswell, but at least I managed to get a few so far.
Getting back to the comment made by James, what will a suitable predator be to control the population taking into consideration my current stock. I currently have 5 adult Blue Johannis and 5 adult Yellow labs all of them probably somewhere around 10cm, Then there is still about 5 young Joh. at about 3cm which I might keep and then roughly about 10-15 very small Joh. and labs, and lastly a large pleco about 20cm.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Try a school of synodontis catfish. There are a few that would work in a 55 gallon tank.


----------



## Jacques137 (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks James I will check them out and their availability in my area


----------



## Burner460 (Jul 24, 2014)

Why not keep them? If you have the proper filtration (by proper, I mean something like 2x 75G-rated filters, or canister), those numbers are fine for a 55G. The total number will stabilize around 20-22 bc the subsequent batches of fry will not have many places to hide and will get eaten. On that note, if you have any bushy fake plants, you should remove them as they are perfect hiding places for fry.


----------



## Burner460 (Jul 24, 2014)

Regarding a fish with a taste for fry, any mbuna will, but i once had a M. Parallelus female that was an avid fry hunter. I've heard synos also can do the trick, but never seen mine (petricolas) eat any fry.


----------

